# Bussit > Turun paikallisliikenne >  Havaintoja ja uutisia Turun seudun liikenteestä - talvi 2017

## Waltsu

TuKL 95 (Citybus 16) paloi Halisissa 9.1.2017. Moottoritilasta alkaneessa palossa vältyttiin henkilövahingoilta. Palosta uutisoivat mm. Yle sekä Turun Sanomat.

----------


## tsv56

Tänään tuli vastaan 56 linjan bussi Kuninkaankartanonkadulla suuntanaan Haarla. Tuolla ei linja 56 lainkaan kulje. Kello oli 17:15 ja linjakyltissä luki kohteena Räntämäki - Halinen. Autossa oli paljon matkustajia.

----------


## Waltsu

TuKLilla on jo ainakin kolme Linkkeriä liikenteessä, nrot 35-37. Mutta mikä on tuo 37:n perässä oleva pömpeli, jota ei muissa Linkkereissä ole?

----------


## tsv56

Paikallisbussi ajautui kääntymisvaiheessa päin puuta liukkaassa risteyksessä Turun Länsikeskuksessa. Onnettomuushetkellä kyydissä oli viisi matkustajaa ja Varsinais-Suomen pelastuslaitoksen päivystävän palomestarin mukaan he kaikki loukkaantuivat lievästi.

Bussin vauhti ei ollut kovin suuri, mutta tie oli peilijäässä.

Onnettomuus sattui Vanhan Kuninkojantien ja Niitunniskantien risteyksessä iltayhdeksän aikaan.

http://www.ts.fi/uutiset/paikalliset...eita+kasvoihin

----------


## Waltsu

3.4.2017 klo 17.10: TuKL 24 linjalla 30 menetti Eerikinkadulla vasemman peilinsä kokeillessaan linjalle 23 menossa olleen SL 829:n sivuikkunan kestävyyttä. Sivuikkuna ei kestänyt.

----------

